# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Users can Download the Liberator Gun on 3DSha.re for Free

## Brian_Krassenstein

Last month, MakerBot pulled the files for Cody Wilson's Liberator 3D printed gun design after they had been up on Thingiverse for 90 minutes, due to a Terms of Service violation regarding the weapon's files. Now, however, the files have resurfaced. This week, "ooscar8" uploaded "Gun 8 mm printable," which appears to be the files for the Liberator, at 3D printing repository 3DShare. Mark Joseph, 3DShare's founder and CEO, has told 3DPrint.com he will only remove the files from the site if "we are told there is a legal problem." Read more about the posting of 3D printable gun files in the full article: http://3dprint.com/73842/download-3d-printed-gun/

----------

